# Viking YMIR Mod



## Rob Fisher (31/12/16)

Wood selection for my YMIR mod from Viking Modz in the USA done! It will be one of the first 6 made... will post contruction pics here when building starts in Jan 2017!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/16)

Here are the two proto types to show the shape they will be...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Polar (31/12/16)

That's so pretty! A little to me, from me?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Here are the two proto types to show the shape they will be...
> View attachment 80243
> 
> View attachment 80244



@Rob Fisher , i think the wood you chose looks awesome!
But in the prototypes I couldnt help thinking - where is the fire button?


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/16)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , i think the wood you chose looks awesome!
> But in the prototypes I couldnt help thinking - where is the fire button?



Viking Mythos far left and right and YMIR's in the middle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/16)

Thanks @Rob Fisher 
That looks like a nice big "nice to press" fire button!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (31/12/16)

Those look very very elegant.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (31/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Wood selection for my YMIR mod from Viking Modz in the USA done! It will be one of the first 6 made... will post contruction pics here when building starts in Jan 2017!
> View attachment 80240
> 
> View attachment 80241
> ...


What is this material called? It is wood you say but... well it looks like opal it is magnificent.


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/1/17)

The Luggage said:


> What is this material called? It is wood you say but... well it looks like opal it is magnificent.



It's stabilized wood. Wood dyed and put under pressure along with resins etc... colours the wood and strengthens it considerably.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's stabilized wood. Wood dyed and put under pressure along with resins etc... colours the wood and strengthens it considerably.


Thank You! A google search revealed a whole world of great looking products made with stabilized wood. I am going to be a bit of a collector. It will compliment my mineral collection beautifully.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

